# Time to change...



## hELLO wORLD (Mar 7, 2001)

I think it is the time to change the appelation "Public Beta" by "Mac OS X" in this forum :

Mac OS X
-Latest news
-Unix newbie
-UNIX related discussion
-Screen Shots
-Customization
-Programming/Porting Carbon & Cocoa
-Installation
-Report Problems
-3rd Party Software
-Tips & Tricks
-Success Stories/Exploits

P.S. : I am agree to be moderator if allowed... ;-)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 7, 2001)

How about adding a "Software highlights" section too ?

I have been trying to find a post that started like this " xyz ported gcc !!! " or something like that.  A software highlights section would help in showcasing new OS X software, and recent ports


----------



## ScottW (Mar 9, 2001)

Thanks..

Completed.


----------



## hELLO wORLD (Mar 9, 2001)

That's great


----------

